# Great Free Patterns



## Anni329 (Mar 8, 2011)

http://www.pickles.no/candy-cardigan/
Great Free Patterns


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

this is precious!! I've got lots of Pickles designs and they are really nice!!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Such fun things on this site!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

love it!!! now to learn the back and forth knitting - okay looked on Youtube and its knitting normal.


----------



## Ms. Tess (Mar 2, 2012)

www.wittylittleknitter.com has some great Dr. Who patterns for those of us who are kinda tekkies =)


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Yes there are some nice patterns.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

TY..I had totally forgotten about pickles and i love it...


----------



## dirgni (Jun 6, 2011)

I have trouble printing the patterns
Does anyone have the same problem?


----------



## ultrahiggs (Jun 4, 2012)

wow, thanx Anni great website :thumbup:


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

Great site...thanks!


----------



## knittingnona (May 11, 2011)

I had been to this site before but this time there were some new patterns. Spent over an hour looking and downloading! Tnaks.


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

I have wanted to make the Jackie O sweater for 2 years and just have not purchased a yarn for it. She has some great patterns.


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

so many great patterns! thanks for posting!


----------

